# SGN Vs DRzr



## 04civicon20s (Jul 5, 2011)

AM surprised not to see a topic like this already. I need help deciding on possibly returning my just ordered Droid Rzr for the SGN. I currently have the TB and battery and camera quality , and Dev support are my main concerns. Please be respectful to one another during this


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Unlocked phone all day, especially when they have _another_ RZR on the way. Thats a slap to the customer IMHO.


----------



## zeeman (Dec 14, 2011)

I have moto Droid Rzr in my hand im now installing some software for my new device!


----------



## 04civicon20s (Jul 5, 2011)

zeeman said:


> I have moto Droid Rzr in my hand im now installing some software for my new device!


Please report your experience when you can..I appreciate it


----------

